# EMV-Richtlinie bei ortsfester Anlage



## stevenn (17 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur EMV-Richtlinie bei ortsfesten Anlagen.
Im Artikel 1 steht, dass diese Richtlinie für Betriebsmittel gilt.
In Artikel 3 steht, dass ein Gerät oder eine ortsfeste Anlage Betriebsmittel sind.
Somit ist eine ortsfeste Anlage ein Betriebsmittel.

Im Erwägungsgrund 36 steht, „Wegen der besonderen Merkmale ortsfester Anlagen ist für sie keine EU-Konformitätserklärung und keine Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung erforderlich.“ 

Also muss bei einer ortsfesten Anlage die EMV-Richtlinie eingehalten werden, aber es darf keine EU-Konformitätserklärung ausgestellt, sowie kein CE-Kennzeichen angebracht werden.
Halte ich jetzt bei einer ortsfesten Anlage die Richtlinie ein (siehe Artikel 1 und Artikel 3) oder nicht? Irgendwie halte ich die Richtlinie ein bisschen ein (siehe Anhang I 2.), und ein paar Sachen nicht (Konformitätserklärung, CE Kennzeichen) 

Artikel 19 betrachtet leider nur Geräte, welche in ortsfeste Anlagen eingebaut werden und nicht die ortsfesten Anlagen an sich. Hier wird auch erwähnt, „…Wird festgestellt, dass die ortsfeste Anlage den Anforderungen nicht entspricht,…“ also muss ich die Richtlinie ja anwenden, um zu sehen ob die Anforderungen eingehalten werden.

Also irgendwie halte ich doch die Richtlinie ein, denn ich muss ja Anhang I 
2. Besondere Anforderungen an ortsfeste Anlagen
Installation und vorgesehene Verwendung der Komponenten:
Ortsfeste Anlagen sind nach den anerkannten Regeln der Technik zu installieren, und im Hinblick auf die Erfüllung der wesentlichen Anforderungen des Abschnitts 1 sind die Angaben zur vorgesehenen Verwendung der Komponenten zu berücksichtigen.
einhalten.

Aber ich darf das gemäß Erwägungsgrund 36 nicht mit einer Konformitätserklärung festhalten. 

*Kurzfassung:*
Artikel 1 und 3 sagen, dass die Richtlinie für ortsfeste Anlagen gilt. 
Anhang I 2. zeigt besondere Anforderungen für ortsfeste Anlagen.

Erwägungsgrund 36 sagt, ich darf Teile der Richtlinie (Konformitätserklärung + CE-Kennzeichen) nicht anwenden.
Anhang II und Anhang III beschreiben nur die Vorgehensweise für Geräte (Hier wird nicht der Begriff Betriebsmittel sondern Geräte verwendet, also keine ortsfesten Anlagen)

Ist es dann ein gangbarer Weg auf der Konformitätserklärung nach MRL zu schreiben, „wir halten die EMV-Richtlinie Anhang I 2. ein“. Oder erwähne ich dann die EMV-Richtlinie überhaupt nicht? Im zweiten Fall bin ich schon gespannt, wann die ersten Rückfragen kommen, ob wir die EMV-Richtlinie einhalten. Und das dem Kunden dann zu erklären wird wieder lustig.


----------



## Safety (19 Januar 2018)

https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sh...99910C0ADE4DE7D60C?__blob=publicationFile&v=3
  Hallo ich gehe davon aus das du den Leitfaden kennst!?

  Obwohl es eine geänderte Richtlinie gibt hat sich an den Sachverhalten die im Abschnitt 4 des Leitfadens erklärt sind nichts geändert.


----------



## daniel80 (25 Januar 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur EMV-Richtlinie bei ortsfesten Anlagen.
> Im Artikel 1 steht, dass diese Richtlinie für Betriebsmittel gilt.
> ...


Zwei Fragen dazu:
- Was sind denn die "besonderen Merkmale" einer ortsfesten Anlage? Sprich: Warum werden Anlagen hier explizit ausgeklammert? 
- Welche Maßnahmen sind für ortsfeste Anlagen (grob) zu ergreifen, gem. EMV-Richtlinie? Neben der EMV- gibt es ja noch die Maschinenrichtlinie, die ja zwingend eine Konformitätserklärung und CE-Kennzeichnung vorschreibt. Welche Maßnahmen aus der EMV- fließen in die Maschinen-RL bei ortsfesten Anlagen ein, damit eine Konformitätserklärung rechtsgültig ist?


----------



## daniel80 (19 Februar 2019)

In dem Leitfaden zur EMV-Richtlinie (Link: https://www.ce-richtlinien.eu/alles/richtlinien/EMV/Leitlinie/EMV_Leitfaden_2007.pdf) steht, daß die für ortsfeste Anlagen geltenden Schutzanforderungen erfüllt sein müssen. Als Referenz ist hier der Anhang I der EMV-RL angegeben, der eher allgemein gehalten ist. 

Bei der Niederspannungs-RL gilt im Prinzip ähnliches, allerdings kenne ich die relevanten Normen (insbesondere EN 60204-1), aus denen sich Maßnahmen ableiten lassen. 

Bei der EMV-RL fehlt mir der entsprechende Normenverweis. Gibt es eine / mehrere Norm(en), die hier unabhängig von der Funktion der ortsfesten Anlage auf jeden Fall heranzuziehen sind?


----------



## formulator (26 Februar 2019)

Im Anhang I steht, dass ortsfeste Anlagen nach den anerkannten Regeln der Technik zu installieren sind. 
DIN-VDE-Bestimmungen gelten im Bereich der Elektrotechnik als anerkannte Regeln der Technik. Teilweise sind diese DIN-VDE-Bestimmungen in harmonisierte Normen überführt worden, z. B. VDE 0113-1 in die DIN EN 60204-1. Wenn du also die EN 60204-1 während der Kontruktions- und Produktionsphase berücksichtigst, dann hast du auf alle Fälle schon einmal einen wichtigen Schritt gemacht.

Grüße
formulator


----------



## daniel80 (26 Februar 2019)

Moin und vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Gibt es neben der EN 60204-1 noch andere wichtige Normen, aus denen "anerkannte Regeln der Technik" (Zitat Anhang I der EMV-RL) abzuleiten sind?


----------

